# IL Changing restrictions for PE exam



## buffteya4 (Aug 2, 2012)

You WILL be allowed to use 3 ring binders, solutions manuals, and NCEES material during the PE test starting Fall 2012. Confirmed by continental testing Carrie Penney.

Exam Contact Name: Carrie Penney Email: [email protected] Email Us Phone: (708) 354-9911 Ext: 124


----------



## civilized_naah (Aug 2, 2012)

Is there a link where one can view exactly what items are allowed/prohibited?


----------



## buffteya4 (Aug 2, 2012)

not yet. NCEES has not updated it yet. But you can call Carrie to be sure if you want. I even told her i wanted it in writing in case I get there and they go back on it I can contact a lawyer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2012)

YOu might want to double check with the state board...CTS just administers the test for the state...the board has the final say on all matters. SInce they just updated that information at the end of 2011 it seems odd they would change again so soon.


----------



## jacobtmathis (Aug 19, 2012)

were you given a date as to when these changes will be publicly distributed?


----------



## jacobtmathis (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.idfpr.com/Renewals/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf

Apparently the changes have been finally posted to the IDFPR website. They removed all mention of excluded materials that can be brought into the exam. In the april 2012 References, Materials and Procedures for the Illinois Professional Engineering Examinations, NCEES soltions, Lindenberg problems, etc. were listed an unapproved solutions. I was told by Carrie Penny that IDPFR is implementing the NCEES testing standards this fall which are way less stringent than years before in Illinois. I guess this is a plus!

Anyone else have any insight to add?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 29, 2012)

That is a big plus indeed. Thank God i didnt take it IL....their restrictions were insane compared to other states.


----------



## willsee (Aug 30, 2012)

It really wasn't as big a deal as people make it out to be.


----------



## buffteya4 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would like to address a few misconceptions posted here.

"...CTS just administers the test for the state...the board has the final say on all matters. SInce they just updated that information at the end of 2011 it seems odd they would change again so soon."

That is not entirely true. CTS has a responsibility to uphold the rules governed by NCEES, but can impart more strict regulations if it deems necessary. NCEES can only audit a consulting proctor to make sure THEIR rules are being abided by. Going any further is not any of their business, nor their concern. Continental testing services, (according to a rep I talked to) opted to go with NCEES regulations due in part to declining numbers of IL residents taking the Exam in IL.

"It really wasn't as big a deal as people make it out to be."

That may very well be YOUR opinion, but as we learned in school, everyone has their own learning style that best fits their needs. If you or someone you know passed the IL PE Exam, then congratulations.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2012)

CTS is merely the testing service the state of IL has a contract with to administer all of their testing needs, whether PE, FE,etc or even just for state employment. It is the state board that makes the decisions end of story. For what its worth, The state board just posted this week the minutes of the last several meetings...which is where that decision was made...not by CTS.


----------



## Jaylaw_PE (Aug 31, 2012)

everyone always seems to think open book = good news, i think the more materials you are allowed to bring in the harder the test will be! i'd be scared!


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 2, 2012)

buffteya4 said:


> You WILL be allowed to use 3 ring binders, solutions manuals, and NCEES material during the PE test starting Fall 2012. Confirmed by continental testing Carrie Penney.
> 
> Exam Contact Name: Carrie Penney Email: [email protected] Email Us Phone: (708) 354-9911 Ext: 124


Civil too?


----------

